# Wildfire Interface Attic Venting



## conarb (Apr 7, 2010)

In specifying materials I need the names of products to meet CBC 704A.2.  As far as a ridge vent apparently a screened vent like Award's vent approved as ER-6171, apparently the code doesn't require fire dampening, only screening.  I also need continuous soffit venting in stucco soffits, my suppler of plaster products has gone out of business so I need a brand of a compliant dampened soffit ventilation system.



> *704A.2 Attic ventilation.**704A.2.1 General.* When required by Chapter 15, roof and attic vents shall resist the intrusion of flame and embers into the attic area of the structure, or shall be protected by corrosion-resistant, noncombustible wire mesh with 1/4"inch (6 mm) openings or its equivalent.
> 
> *704A.2.2 Eave orcomice vents.* Vents shall not be installed in eaves and cornices.
> 
> *Exception:* Eave and cornice vents may be used provided they resist the intrusion of flame and burning embers into the attic area of the structure.


Some time ago when debating sprinklers one of the nice fire guys gave me the names of some approved fire-dampened products but I can't find where I put them.


----------



## AegisFPE (Apr 8, 2010)

You may want to consider Vulcan vent or Brandguard vents.

For some reason the Vulcan flame logo looks similar to that of The Fire Consultants, but maybe it's just me.


----------



## pwood (Apr 8, 2010)

conarb,

    go to the state fire marshal website and you should be able to find a list of approved  vents . i had it bookmarked but lost it in a computer change over. look under wui approved products maybe?


----------



## beach (Apr 8, 2010)

Scroll down.......... http://www.osfm.fire.ca.gov/strucfireengineer/strucfireengineer_bml.php

This might help for the construction (nothing about vents, only materials): http://www.osfm.fire.ca.gov/strucfireengineer/pdf/bml/wuiproducts.pdf


----------



## conarb (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks guys, it's interesting that Award has discontinued their lines of fire protected products for lack of demand, on the other hand Monier Lifetile has increased their lines, they even have fire protected foundation vents.  Their products all say California 7a compliant, this is ideal for me since I am using their tile on the roof.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 8, 2010)

ConArb,

If you have wildlife inyer face when you enter the attic; set some traps or set off some bug bombs and seal the holes after their gone.   

Uncle Bob


----------



## pwood (Apr 9, 2010)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> ConArb,If you have wildlife inyer face when you enter the attic; set some traps or set off some bug bombs and seal the holes after their gone.
> 
> Uncle Bob


conarb,

   take the dead critters to ub in o.k loma. they airlines are not yet charging for carrion bags:mrgreen:


----------



## Coug Dad (Apr 9, 2010)

Very good, pwood!


----------



## beach (Apr 12, 2010)

Second that, pwood!!!!


----------

